# Basic DnD in Middle Earth-An Online Game



## Daiymo (Feb 25, 2003)

Greetings!

I am currently DMing a Play by Post campaign set in Middle Earth. I originally began the game just for fun with two players to try out the CODA LoTR rules by Decipher. We've had  fun, and my two players are great, (and pretty constant posters-almost daily in fact) but I'd like to have a few more players. I've also come to lose interest in the CODA rules, so my group and I, at my request, are converting the game to Basic DnD.

Why Basic? Nostalgia, I guess. And its simple, perfect for message board play. And I love demihumans as classes. I have  made a few minor housetweaks to classes, but all in all the rules remain untouched. 

The game is set in year 3003 of the Third Age. I currently have an Elf of Mirkwood and a Dwarf of Moria who have stumbled onto an ancient artifact, which has drawn the attention of the Enemy. 

My Middle Earth is basically the same as the books, up to a point.The future of ME is wide open and may diverge greatly from the novels. I have also made a few minor changes for game purposes, but nothing catastrophic. However, this game is still a DnD game strung across the framework of ME. I allow, for instance, the  cleric class in the game. Some DnD monsters may creep into the game as well. 

My intention is to have the PCs the center of attention. I also view ME as a relatively low level place, with even the major NPCs around level 10. PCs are level 3. 

Perhaps the best way to think of it is Middle Earth- esque, alternate Middle Earth, or a "reimagining"( hate that word). I guess Tolkien purists need not apply.

We will use the rules as presented in the Rules Cyclopedia, available as an ESD at SV Games). I'll post the rules alterations in a follow up message. 

Thanks


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 25, 2003)

*Rule/Character Creation Stuff*

The Basic Dn D rules as presented in the Rules Cyclopedia will be followed with the following alterations/additions:


*1> Character Creation:*
Players are given 70 points to spend on attributes.Attributes must be a minimum of 3 and a maximum of 18. PC's must meet the attribute minimum requirements of a class, if any. 

*2>Languages:*
All characters automatically speak Westron, the common tongue. Alignment languages are discarded, although many evil/chaotic creatures speak Black Speech as a substitute. As replacement, human characters get the language of their background or country(eg. Gondor=Sindarin, Rohan=Rohorric, etc.)

Demihumans get all the extra languages described in the rules cyclopedia. Elves should choose what form of elvish they speak Silvan or Sindarin. As replacement for alignment languages demihumans get:

Elves:Beast speech, the ability to speak with mundane animals(exclusive to Elves.)
Dwarves: Dragon, language of the keepers of treasure hoards.
Halfling: Hin, a silent, emergency sign and signal language halflings use to communicate with each other (exclusive to Halflings)

In addition, PC's may have additional languages equal to their INT bonus as per the rules. A PC with +1 bonus may have 1 extra language,+2  have 2 etc..These languages may be the languages of monsters or the following:

Andunaic- The vernacular of old Numenor (very rare)
Khuzdul-language of dwarves(rare for non dwarves)
Queyna-the Ancient tongue of Elves
Silvan-tongue of wood elves
Sindarin- language of Elves and the Dunedain
Black Speech-words of the Enemy
Regional dialects-Dunlending, Rohirric, Wose speech

*3>Rangers:*
Rangers replace the thief class.Treat as DnD Thieves except-

Hit Die- replace 1d4 for 1d6.

Armor allowed: Any up to Chain. No shields permitted.

Replace pickpocket ability for Track. Track difficulty increased or decreased by terrain, time, or environmental factors. Tracking ability involves not only finding tracks and direction of tracks (something many other classes could do) but also involves finding other less evident environmental signs of movement(like broken limbs), and interpreting them to find the type, number, disposition of a force or monster that moved thru an area, as well as the time elasped since they passed through an area.

At name level (level 9) the ranger may choose one of two paths.

Land Owning Rangers ( who establish hideouts) are called Ranger Lords or Wardens. Same as Land Owning Thieves. Treat Thieves Guild as Order of Rangers.

Travelling Rangers (often of Chaotic alignment) are called Wandering Rangers or Rogues. Same as Travelling Thieves.

Most rangers are lawful, acting as protectors against the dangers of the wild, or as scouts for larger armed force. Adept with missile weapons, usually bows, they are stealthy and quiet. Although most act alone or in small groups, they still give allegience to a leader, a chief or king. The rangers lifestyle also makes them keepers of lore and history, with the ability to read languages and use arcane magic scrolls. Some rangers are chaotic and act completely alone, often as thieves, highwaymen, tomb-robbers, or assasins.

*4>Magic User Allowed Weapons:* MU's may use dagger and/or staff. At Name level (Lvl 9) the magic user also gains the use of the longsword (normal) sword.

*5>Dwarven infravision:*replace with darkvision (as in 3e) up to 60 feet.

*6>Available Classes.* 
All classes (as altered in this document) are allowed except the mystic. The Name Level options are allowed, and the Druid option is available to clerics at name level as well.

*7>Weapon Mastery and skills will not be used.*

*8>Elvish Special Abilities*:
Exchange infravision for farvision, with a range up to 10 leagues, if view is unobstructed.  Also elves have a special spell list, a combination of nature related MU and Druid spells (see below).Elves utilize these spells slightly differently than magic users. As creatures with an affinity for magic, elves do not require spellbooks. Once a spell has been taught to an elf(usually in the form of verse of song by a clan member) the elf knows it. However to use the spell, the elf  has to prepare the spell in his mind for the coming day, a process similar to clerics. Also, elves require no sleep, only an hours meditation at night to refresh themselves.


Elf Spell List


First Level
Charm Person (MU 1) 
Detect Magic (MU 1) 
Light (MU 1) 
Locate (Druid 1) 
Predict Weather (Druid 1) 
Read Languages (MU 1) 
Read Magic (MU 1) 

Second Level
Continual Light (MU 2) 
Detect Evil (MU 2) 
Entangle (MU 2) 
ESP (MU 2) 
Locate Object (MU 2) 
Obscure (Druid 2) 
Warp Wood (Druid 2) 

Third Level
Clairvoyance (MU 3) 
Create Air (MU 3) 
Dispel Magic (MU 3) 
Hold Animal (Druid 3) 
Hold Person (MU 3) 
Protection from Poison (Druid 3) 
Water Breathing (MU 3) 

Fourth Level
Charm Monster (MU 4) 
Confusion (MU 4) 
Growth of Plants (MU 4) 
Hallucinatory Terrain (MU 4) 
Massmorph (MU 4) 
Plant Door (Druid 4) 
Summon Animals (Druid 4) 

Fifth Level
Anti-plant Shell (Druid 5) 
Conjure Elemental (MU 5) 
Contact Outer Plane (MU 5) 
Feeblemind (MU 5) 
Hold Monster (MU 5) 
Pass Plant (Druid 5) 
Woodform (MU 5)


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 25, 2003)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 26, 2003)

Cool. I was afraid the cross of DnD in ME would be viewed as heresy  My other two players are in the midst of converting, sowork up a character idea, background and post it here please. Level is 3, full hp at first, half at 2nd and 3rd.

Mundane equipment for now, about 150 gp value(Im flexible), not including a mount with saddle.Im not too picky about encumberance as long as its not abused. Don't be a walking arsenal and limit armor to chain or less, please. Also, no magic items.  1 cure light wounds potion is allowed. 

Also, I should add if I left it out. The game is currently at EZ Boards, not here at EN World. Some people have a dislike of EZ, I may move the game to another venue in the future like Role Play online depending on how much EZ irritates me.


----------



## Daiymo (Feb 27, 2003)

Also you can email me at xpress67@earthlink.net for more info.


----------

